# Minikin V2 Firmware V38 & V39



## Nailedit77 (14/3/17)

http://www.asmodus.com/asMODus-Minikin-2-180W-p/asmodus-minikin-2-180-touch.htm

Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 1


----------

